# 7 Months and Crossed Ears



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

Okay so first they wouldn't go up at all...now they are up, but are (teepee) crisscrossed most of the time. Is this normal at 7months? I know they can do this as a puppy, but thought it was just a short stage, but maybe I am wrong? Thoughts?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

how long have they been teepee-ing?


----------



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

mego said:


> how long have they been teepee-ing?


Probably a little over a month? He can separate them, but the majority of the time he has them touching at the top? It's cute, but he was a $1500 GSD from a showline so I was hoping he'd grow out of the look when his head fills out?


----------



## k4stles (May 15, 2013)

i believe they should be permanently up by 4-5 months.


----------



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

k4stles said:


> i believe they should be permanently up by 4-5 months.


Well they are up, but the problem is they are too far up and teepee on his head!


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

MN GSD Fan said:


> Well they are up, but the problem is they are too far up and teepee on his head!


They should go into normal positions I would think. Mine had teepees for quite awhile after they went up, when your puppy sleeps do they drop to the sides or fall into more normal position?


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

I would assume they'd go to normal eventually. I've never seen a GSD with permanently tee-pee'd ears. I guess your pup's just a little bit of an awkward bloomer. :blush:

I loved when Mia's ears were tee-pee'd, they didn't stay like that very long.


----------



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

mego said:


> They should go into normal positions I would think. Mine had teepees for quite awhile after they went up, when your puppy sleeps do they drop to the sides or fall into more normal position?


When he relaxes they'll go to a normal position or even drop a bit when he sleeps. Just seems like when he's awake he squeezes the top of his head together and then they teepee, but it happens quite often for longer periods of time.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi MN GSD FAN any news yet. I know my pup has huge ears like yours and they teeped back and forth for a few weeks before they stood up permanently.


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

I have a 14 month old female that was suppose to be show quality that I paid a small fortune for and her ears never stood. I been to all sorts of vets and read everything there was to read on the Internet. We tried taping, ear forms, nothing worked. Finally went to a vet 140 miles from me who told me whether or not ears stand or not ( soft ears) is all in genetics and nothing in the world I do will make them stand. My breeder has been no help, he promised to return half my money but never did.. You know what, she is still the best dog in the world and I wouldn't give her up for a million bucks. .


----------



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

Msmaria said:


> Hi MN GSD FAN any news yet. I know my pup has huge ears like yours and they teeped back and forth for a few weeks before they stood up permanently.


Well still pretty much the same. He has them teepee'd most of the time, but can separate them too. He's my buddy no matter how silly he looks, but hopefully his head fills out a bit and they come apart more.


----------



## Jaxson'smom (Feb 10, 2014)

Did your dogs ears ever stand? My 3.5 month old male has this issue.. they stand just fine on their own like when he is focused on something but then the rest of the time they are in the teepee position and they never go back down.


----------

